# Tito Ortiz arrested for domestic violence



## fosure (Dec 10, 2009)

Police were called to the Ortiz / Jameson residence this morning and Jenna was said to have visible injuries. At the time this story was released by TMZ, Ortiz was on his way to Huntington Beach jail in Orange County, CA..

Update - Jenna Jameson has now stated she will press charges. 



Video's plus Source


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes because, MMA needed more bad press


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

Damn, you beat me!! I hate this, I like Tito but this is gonna be some negative press.


Really surprised that the cops are at the house of a porn star and a cage fighter. Who would have ever thought?:confused02:


----------



## Foose (Feb 19, 2008)

Tito finally found someone he can beat . . . lol.

Oh come on now, don't tell me you weren't thinking it!!


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Foose said:


> Tito finally found someone he can beat . . . lol.
> 
> Oh come on now, don't tell me you weren't thinking it!!


I was gonna say something all serious, but then I read this!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Aw man, that really, really sucks. I like Tito. This really blows and is going to be another hit to MMA in the press. Hope it was nothing too bad.

I keep imagining that Jenna claimed to have a miscarriage, causing Tito to drop out, and then Tito found out it was an abortion and went crazy on her. That's just what I imagine. Can't wait to hear the truth.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Foose said:


> Tito finally found someone he can beat . . . lol.
> 
> Oh come on now, don't tell me you weren't thinking it!!


lol, i was all pissed and disturbed by this... but i lold xD


----------



## Pratik (Aug 30, 2009)

Foose said:


> Tito finally found someone he can beat . . . lol.
> 
> Oh come on now, don't tell me you weren't thinking it!!


lol good one!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Calibretto9 said:


> Aw man, that really, really sucks. I like Tito. This really blows and is going to be another hit to MMA in the press. Hope it was nothing too bad.
> 
> I keep imagining that Jenna claimed to have a miscarriage, causing Tito to drop out, and then Tito found out it was an abortion and went crazy on her. That's just what I imagine. Can't wait to hear the truth.


it's going to be a chris brown "how'd I get herpes" kind of thing.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Calibretto9 said:


> I keep imagining that Jenna claimed to have a miscarriage, causing Tito to drop out, and then Tito found out it was an abortion and went crazy on her. That's just what I imagine. Can't wait to hear the truth.


Imagination running wild is it :thumb02:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Did anyone really expect a rainbows and sunshine relationship between MMA's biggest douchebag and the world's biggest whore?


----------



## Foose (Feb 19, 2008)

xeberus said:


> lol, i was all pissed and disturbed by this... but i lold xD


Someone had to say it!:laugh:

In all seriousness though, domestic violence is no laughing matter. If this is true, then Tito needs to get help. My dad always taught me that you never lay your hands on a girl . . . period. I have been married 14 years tomorrow and I have never layed so much as a finger on my wife. I may have wanted to, lol, but would never even think of doing that.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

:confused02: 

I thought Jenna was used to being pounded?


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Foose said:


> Tito finally found someone he can beat


Just awesome. Maybe this will bring him the confidence he needs to make another title run. I can see him fighting Cyborg for the title within the next year or so.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> Just awesome. Maybe this will bring him the confidence he needs to make another title run. I can see him fighting Cyborg for the title within the next year or so.


ROFL!!!! :happy01:

Edit: I see Cyborg beating the crap out of Tito and retaining the title.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nah, I'm going to guess Jenna came away with a Unanimous Decision victory, but Tito was nowhere near 100%, so it doesn't count; Tito was probably suffering with a broken spine or something.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I think they got the wrong guy, they said she had injuries, visiable one at that..


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Foose said:


> Tito finally found someone he can beat . . . lol.
> 
> Oh come on now, don't tell me you weren't thinking it!!


Actually, Jenna won via Law Enforcement Stoppage. 

A friend I know on the force said Tito was beaten so bad, his head has swollen up like a balloon.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Actually, Jenna won via Law Enforcement Stoppage.
> 
> A friend I know on the force said Tito was beaten so bad, his head has swollen up like a balloon.


BS! :laugh:


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Actually, Jenna won via Law Enforcement Stoppage.
> 
> A friend I know on the force said Tito was beaten so bad, his head has swollen up like a balloon.


nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

locnott said:


> I think they got the wrong guy, they said she had injuries, visiable one at that..


Haha, owned! Too funny. It's horrible how terrible things like this turn into hilarity on the interwebs.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

diablo5597 said:


> Just awesome. Maybe this will bring him the confidence he needs to make another title run. I can see him fighting Cyborg for the title within the next year or so.


Didn't Cyborg already slam him once?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

This happened ages ago, its just UFC is putting it out there now because this was the thing that got Tito removed from TUF.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Ninja Edit: Woah!


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Foose said:


> Tito finally found someone he can beat . .


Now thats funny as hell !!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Link was updated, Jenna will be pressing charges.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Lock him up and throw away the key. Tito is just grade A trash, cant stand him.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Jeeze, she should have pressed charges right away, seems phony now.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> This happened ages ago, its just UFC is putting it out there now because this was the thing that got Tito removed from TUF.


It just happened this morning.


----------



## N-Como (Aug 25, 2009)

cecil peoples scored it 30-27 Jenna


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

N-Como said:


> cecil peoples scored it 30-27 Jenna


:laugh:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Gotta say.. Tito never seemed like a guy to me that would do this. This is pretty much a big surprise... If Tito is guilty for beating Jenna then they need to get his ass in prison quick. Sad to see that this was possibly a future hall of famer. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I want to hear what Chuck Liddell has to say about it...Hell, he might even offer to have an intervention to help Tito out


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

My guess is that Tito was surfing the web, found some of jenna´s porn and then he realised who he got married to!



RustyRenegade said:


> I want to hear what Chuck Liddell has to say about it...Hell, he might even offer to have an intervention to help Tito out


Chuck would say Tito did it on purpose to go to jail in order to avoid the fight beetween the 2.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

knowing jenna she was in a.. in the REAR im NAKED and I dint CHOKE on it position:thumb02:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

So he leaves TUF to come home for family reasons. Then he gets arrested for beating his girlfriend. Affair? 

Apparently it's for real, because Jena was interviewed and said she's pressing charges. 

As much as I can't stand Tito, this doesn't seem like him. The guy is a jerk, but doesn't seem like a wife beater. Pretty sad stuff. 

Arrest video.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

N-Como said:


> cecil peoples scored it 30-27 Jenna


lol, nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I got it.!!

You guys remember that twitter post tito had "Send me your address if you think im such a *****"

Could Jenna have sent him their address as a joke and Tito didnt find it funny so he kicked the crap out of her?? Phew... lucky my computer crashed when i was sending that email or id be in trouble. :confused05:




> UPDATE: Jenna plans on pressing charges. Fighting back tears, a clearly emotional Jenna was driving away from her home in Huntington Beach later today, when she stopped and told a photographer, "I'm gonna be alright."
> 
> She continued, "My babies are alright ... everything's OK ... he's in jail." She was accompanied by her father, who made the initial call to 911.
> 
> More details to come as the story develops ...


Yikes... if the dads involved this must be bad.
btw what babies?? i thought their twins died in her belly...?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

This is a big if but what IF Jenna broke her off a piece of Chuck? That would send Tito over the edge worse than anything...besides Shamrock bumping uglies with her of course


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Just saw the video with Jenna crying...

I feel bad for her. She was really having a bad time.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I got it.!!
> 
> You guys remember that twitter post tito had "Send me your address if you think im such a *****"
> 
> ...


They had twins before that.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i always reserve judgement in these situations. who knows wtf went on.

gl to them


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Foose said:


> Someone had to say it!:laugh:
> 
> In all seriousness though, domestic violence is no laughing matter. If this is true, then Tito needs to get help. My dad always taught me that you never lay your hands on a girl . . . period. I have been married 14 years tomorrow and I have never layed so much as a finger on my wife. I may have wanted to, lol, but would never even think of doing that.


look at it the other way though, if she decided to hit Tito and he had to restrain her, he could easily have left marks on her arms that looked at first sight like he was the aggressor. Generally cops side with the women by default in domestic violence cases so I'll wait to hear more before passing judgement. 

I have a tough time thinking Jenna is an incredibly stable person and she seems pretty manipulative, while Tito, although a whiner and a jerk, doesn't really seem like the type to attack a woman. *shrug*


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

alizio said:


> i always reserve judgement in these situations.





HexRei said:


> look at it the other way though, if she decided to hit Tito and he had to restrain her, he could easily have left marks on her arms that looked at first sight like he was the aggressor. Generally cops side with the women by default in domestic violence cases so I'll wait to hear more before passing judgement.
> 
> I have a tough time thinking Jenna is an incredibly stable person and pretty manipulative, while Tito, although a whiner and a jerk, doesn't really seem like the type to attack a woman. *shrug*


I agree with these guys. This is usually my approach in domestic situations. I'll save judgement till more information/evidence is available.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> look at it the other way though, if she decided to hit Tito and he had to restrain her, he could easily have left marks on her arms that looked at first sight like he was the aggressor. Generally cops side with the women by default in domestic violence cases so I'll wait to hear more before passing judgement.
> 
> I have a tough time thinking Jenna is an incredibly stable person and she seems pretty manipulative, while Tito, although a whiner and a jerk, doesn't really seem like the type to attack a woman. *shrug*


This is very true. I think cops get these right most of the time though. But it certainly happens. Bottom line, I feel sorry for the kids.


----------



## Halfraq9 (Jun 30, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> Just awesome. Maybe this will bring him the confidence he needs to make another title run. I can see him fighting Cyborg for the title within the next year or so.


Thats funny + repped


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Who knows what happened.

We'll all have to wait and see.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


>


That all? I was expecting her to be Rihanna.

What he do? Punch her in the arm? It doesn't appear he struck her, at least in the face.

That just looks like maybe he was pretending she was Chuck and practicing his kimura on her? :dunno:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah this does seem a bit weird. If a guy lik Tito was trying to beat her i can guarantee more would be hurt except just the arm. Maybe he put her in an arm bar?? :confused03:

Her striking was probably a little too much for Tito so he took her down.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TLC said:


> That all? I was expecting her to be Rihanna.
> 
> What he do? Punch her in the arm? It doesn't appear he struck her, at least in the face.
> 
> That just looks like maybe he was pretending she was Chuck and practicing his kimura on her? :dunno:


seriously. you can buy that brace at the drug store. for all we know it's just there cover up a bruise from his holding her arm away from him.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Any serious limb damage, obviously she would've had to go the hospital. So I doubt that's anything besides scratches and maybe bruises.

The felony domestic violence charge looks absolutely ridiculous after viewing that picture.(Unless, he really did put her in an armbar, which is a bit doubtful)

That doesn't look like anything but a mild skirmish(shoving and scratching,possibly on both ends). Misdeameor offense at best.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

obviously only an idiot would make his decision based on what we have, later when all the facts are heard will be the time to decide if tito was in the wrong.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

xeberus said:


> obviously only an idiot would make his decision based on what we have, later when all the facts are heard will be the time to decide if tito was in the wrong.


Tito is never wrong..where have you been??






jk:thumb02:


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea what happened? I mean she looked fine in the video where she was driving away. Her arm did not look like it needed bandages and I can not tell if he hit her eye or something. Maybe he just got angry? we all lose it sometimes and she might have been scared and is now trying to make it look like she is justified? 

And what is with Tito coming out with a jacket on over the cuffs? everyone can tell he had them on and it just makes it seem more foolish.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

xeberus said:


> obviously only an idiot would make his decision based on what we have, later when all the facts are heard will be the time to decide if tito was in the wrong.


He probably was...I don't really care about the situation. But looking at Jenna, his charge seems way trumped up. Like I said, after hearing *felony* domestic violence I was expecting this..


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

TLC said:


> He probably was...I don't really care about the situation. But looking at Jenna, his charge seems way trumped up. Like I said, after hearing *felony* domestic violence I was expecting this..


You really expected something like that from Tito??

Has anyone found anything new on this??


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

The scumbag is finaly getting what he deserves... I know it's easy to make light of this but seriously man **** Tito. Ive never liked the guy as a person and this pushes it way to far. I wanna hear what he has to say just to hear it from the horses mouth though we know it will be lies all the way. 

Lock the prick up for good though man...what a low life.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Jenna looks completely fine. This seems to me like total bullshit. Given the high profile nature of this case though and the "visible injuries" the cops saw I don't see how Tito could possibly be found not guilty. Law enforcement failure here imo, they should have made Tito leave for the day/night and given Jenna the opportunity to file a restraining order.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

alizio said:


> i always reserve judgement in these situations. who knows wtf went on.
> 
> gl to them


Couldn't agree more. We know nothing about the situation and the man is always blamed first. I'm not jumping to conclusions until a definitive answer is given to us. I have yet to see an actual picture of an injured Jenna.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yea it is a bit weird, all that but only a bruise on her arm? I mean.. If Tito actually punched her hard enough, her arm would probably break since she is a twig. 

I just remembered about that former CSI dude, the black one that got fired because of drugs. His girlfriend got charged for allegedly putting a tiny scratch on his face when his neighbors called the police, he told them at the scene that it wasnt a fight but they still took her away. 

Domestic Violence is a touchy subject in terms of law, Police almost have to take you in when something is called just to straighten anything out, They cant leave because the victim might feel threatened to drop charges on the spot and whatnot. After they take the person away, the victim might be more willing to talk. 

just by 2cents.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

locnott said:


> You really expected something like that from Tito??
> 
> Has anyone found anything new on this??


That's certainly what the charge implied. They don't lock people up in the stat pen for scratches and bruises.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

This doesn't seem out of character for Tito, honestly.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


>


There are no visible marks on her hands or face but you never know. She could have bruises on her torso or legs that her clothes were covering up in the pictures/videos.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

TLC said:


> That's certainly what the charge implied. They don't lock people up in the stat pen for scratches and bruises.


They do whatever they want. You can be pulled over for swerving within your lane and have your car searched because they smell something, lol.

Most of them do it right (my interactions with cops have always been pretty fair) but to think that in a high profile situation like this that they wouldn't pull some bullshit is silly imo.

It's all speculation obviously but judging from how Jenna looks this whole thing just seems like crap to me.

And I hate Tito.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SonofJor-El said:


> There are no visible marks on her hands or face but you never know. She could have bruises on her torso or legs that her clothes were covering up in the pictures/videos.


I believe TMZ has updated that it was indeed her arm that was supposed to be injured. Strange that she was able to drive naturally with both arms to the drug store to get her brace.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Foose said:


> Tito finally found someone he can beat


This has gotta be post of the ******* year lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

TLC said:


> That's certainly what the charge implied. They don't lock people up in the stat pen for scratches and bruises.


Forgive me if I'm wrong, but the article said he was going to jail, not prison.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

gwabblesore said:


> They do whatever they want. You can be pulled over for swerving within your lane and have your car searched because they smell something, lol.
> 
> Most of them do it right (my interactions with cops have always been pretty fair) but to think that in a high profile situation like this that they wouldn't pull some bullshit is silly imo.
> 
> ...


The police are different than the judicial system though. They have to justify this charge to random civilians, aka the jury. I'd be surprised if a DA or judge even carries this charge into court.



Mirage445 said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but the article said he was going to jail, not prison.


Of course he's being held in jail, he hasn't been indicted or convicted of anything. The charge is obviously stating that they plan of putting him there if convicted however.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just going by what ive read (which is the same stuff everyone else has seen) it is way to early to make any sort of judgement on this. In any kind of violent situation where the police are called, they are probably going to take at least one party to jail. They show up to a situation where the actually infraction of the law is probably over and they have to make a judgement on who the victim is without actually seeing what happened. You have a small woman and very upset woman and her father on one side and on the other side you have a very large and well trained professional fighter. Even if he did nothing, the situation couldnt have looked any kind of good for him (not saying that he did or didnt do anything, im just saying that it is pretty early to start throwing the dude under the bus).


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Since Tito likes to come out to Eminem i found a new great song he should use from now on. :thumb02:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I believe TMZ has updated that it was indeed her arm that was supposed to be injured. Strange that she was able to drive naturally with both arms to the drug store to get her brace.


What does it matter whether the injury is visible? He shouldn't be putting his hands on people.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> What does it matter whether the injury is visible? He shouldn't be putting his hands on people.


If he grabbed her arms because she tried to wail on him then he is not in the wrong at all. That seems like a much more likely scenario to me than Tito getting pissed and being all "bitch I'll show you who's king in this house" and then punching her arm lol.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Tito should have asked Edwin Valero about how to beat up a bitch.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Bout time he snapped that 4 year losing streak


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lmao

she sais

"Tito lashed out at me... i feel totally betrayed"

I think Jenna might be one of those psycho bitches.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

gwabblesore said:


> If he grabbed her arms because she tried to wail on him then he is not in the wrong at all. That seems like a much more likely scenario to me than Tito getting pissed and being all "bitch I'll show you who's king in this house" and then punching her arm lol.


It will all be settled in court, but I don't doubt for one minute that Tito got violent with her, whether she's "crazy" or not. Hell, he may have grabbed her by the arms and threw her against the wall.

We just don't know right now.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Just thought about this but if this does go to court do you think his career and like TUF video where he loses his temper and runs through the door will be used against him?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

locnott said:


> Tito is never wrong..where have you been??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well ive never been a fan of tito.. and truth be told i wanted to see chuck KO him a third time but... I need evidence, innocent until proven guilty :thumb02:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

The505Butcher said:


> Just thought about this but if this does go to court do you think his career and like TUF video where he loses his temper and runs through the door will be used against him?


Yes, it can be used to show "character".


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

The505Butcher said:


> Just thought about this but if this does go to court do you think his career and like TUF video where he loses his temper and runs through the door will be used against him?


No, because reality T.V. isn't really reality. It'd be easy to argue it was exaggerated dramatization for the camera.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow got a yes and a no pretty fast.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> Yes, it can be used to show "character".


Maybe an untampered security cam at a public or private area/venue, but not a video cam in front of a production crew with a heavily scrutinized editing processes.

Reality TV isn't really reality.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> No, because reality T.V. isn't really reality. *It'd be easy to argue it was exaggerated dramatization for the camera.*


Easy to argue because it's fact. A door is broken every damn season. The TUF producers write it in along with all the other cliches on that show.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

um so let me get this straight for a sec....

Tito a professional fighter goes crazy at his wife and what does he do....he punches her arm/grabs her arm? 

yeah i dont believe all this or a sec


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TLC said:


> Easy to argue because it's fact. A door is broken every damn season. The TUF producers write it in along with all the other cliches on that show.


you can't really prove that. i'd postulate it's just as likely that the people breaking the doors just realize it's something they can do without repercussion when they're pissed.



The505Butcher said:


> Just thought about this but if this does go to court do you think his career and like TUF video where he loses his temper and runs through the door will be used against him?


I don't even see this going to court. I could see her arm, she didn't have signficant bruises and she was using it normally. She didn't go the hospital afterward and if this goes to trial (which I don't think a sane DA would attempt to do) I think a jury would acquit unless he confessed or something.

Smart money says this gets dropped before he sees a day in court.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

HexRei said:


> you can't really prove that. i'd postulate it's just as likely that the people breaking the doors just realize it's something they can do without repercussion when they're pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even see this going to court. I could see her arm, she didn't have signficant bruises and she was using it normally. She didn't go the hospital afterward and if this goes to trial I think a jury would acquit unless he confessed or something.


Yes, the suspiciously easily broken doors are being broken by genuinely pissed guys every single season. Not for ratings or for TV purposes. :sarcastic12:

And to prove it, all they would have to do is ask the producers, or just tap one of the breakaway doors themselves to see how it's just for show.

Seriously, those things are made of cardboard or something.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TLC said:


> Yes, the suspiciously easily broken doors are being broken by genuinely pissed guys every single season. Not for ratings or for TV purposes. :sarcastic12:


every season? I can think of 3, maybe 4, out of 11... not that it would be proof even if they were breaking ten doors each season.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

HexRei said:


> every season? I can think of 3, maybe 4, out of 11... not that it would be proof even if they were breaking ten doors each season.


Exaggeration, but you get the point, you can't take a reality show seriously.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I still think its funny how the fighters are expected to stay in tip top shape & conditioning, along with clean dieting, but the house is stocked with booze. The cast screeners must of gizzed themselves when they came across Junie Browning and gizzed on each other when he fought his way into the house. They probably had bottles labeled with his name on it. 

The producers negged him every time he sobered up.


----------



## Pratik (Aug 30, 2009)

Redrum said:


> ROFL!!!! :happy01:
> 
> Edit: I see Cyborg beating the crap out of Tito and retaining the title.


I wonder what excuse he'll use for losing on that one!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TLC said:


> Exaggeration, but you get the point, you can't take a reality show seriously.


well, i dont take it too seriously because people dont act like themselves on camera in the first place, but i think the scripting, at least among the fighters and coaches, is basically limited to pimping a product here and there- and they cut way back on that lately, mostly just having the products placed but not specifically endorsed.

They have plenty of control in post-production to make storylines, they are after all condensing hundreds of hours of footage every week into a forty minute episode. They don't really need to script things, that's more than enough time for drama to evolve on it's own given the pressure in the house and gym.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

do you think Tito has been hitting the juice?
Or do you think he found Jenna with someone else? 
or do you have any other theories.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Until it goes to court I will reserve judgment as it is not the media's job to prosecute people. Everyone deserves their day in court. 

Now, as for this being a black eye for MMA, some of you are really not helping the situation with your tasteless comments. Perhaps it is some of the "fans" on this board who are a black eye for MMA as well. Wouldn't it be great if some of the comments on this board were picked up and published as a reaction to his arrest. That would really help the situation. Pathetic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Great, Strikeforce has groups of fighters jumping a guy on CBS, the UFC has a very well known former champion beating his extremely famous porn star wife. Why don't we just have somebody shot in the cage so we can give the anti MMA crowd more ammunition.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Tito trying to hide his handcuffed mitts in an Army jacket...smh 



Mr. Sparkle said:


> Until it goes to court I will reserve judgment as it is not the media's job to prosecute people. Everyone deserves their day in court.
> 
> Now, as for this being a black eye for MMA, some of you are really not helping the situation with your tasteless comments. Perhaps it is some of the "fans" on this board who are a black eye for MMA as well. Wouldn't it be great if some of the comments on this board were picked up and published as a reaction to his arrest. That would really help the situation. Pathetic.


this I agree with....this is also why I limit my time on this site. Grain of salt.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> This happened ages ago, its just UFC is putting it out there now because this was the thing that got Tito removed from TUF.


wow

This is the perfect example of the interwebs ex spurt opinions in this thread. I have to admit I have laughed more than once but, mostly I keep thinking, Thank god my personal drama never made it to tmz. I bet everyone of you can say the same.Not one of you know any more about this than the genius quoted above. Give the guy a break.

Those of you old enough to have enjoyed an adult film should be ashamed of the things you say about Jenna.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Specs got em figured out:confused02:


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

How do TMZ find out that the Police have been called to Ortiz's house and get there so quickly, do the cops tip the press off or what?


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Hiro said:


> How do TMZ find out that the Police have been called to Ortiz's house and get there so quickly, do the cops tip the press off or what?


Short answer. Yes. Some media will pay officers for tips on calls.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> Short answer. Yes. Some media will pay officers for tips on calls.


Ive also heard that they have a direct line to Miss Cleo.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

This is just fuel to the red neck wife beating sterotype that some people label mma with...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Poor, poor injured arm!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> Short answer. Yes. Some media will pay officers for tips on calls.


Such a douche move. If there's there's one thing in life I absolutely hate, it's art critics and paparazzi. Seriously they, can both go **** off.



HexRei said:


> Poor, poor injured arm!



:laugh:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

hkado said:


> This is just fuel to the red neck wife beating sterotype that some people label mma with...


:sarcastic12::confused02:

I have never heard of MMA being labeled as what you suggest. Sure there are some mentally unstable fighters out there, but they never have a long career.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

People over-react, and it's getting tiresome. This isn't a black day for MMA. It's a slow day for news. It'll be front page material for all of ten minutes before something bigger, better, and juicier comes along. Two weeks ago it was Anderson. Forgotten. One week ago it was SF. Forgotten. Now, it's Tito. All were/are a black eye for MMA... we get it. Getting a little tired of the drama queens... yes, it's MMA, but MMA is just like every other sport. Humans. Humans making mistakes. Mistakes which get their fifteen minutes of fame, and somehow, the sport carries on. This is nothing... at least, it should be nothing. People who come on here with illogical rants and ravings about how this will be the downfall of mixed martial arts are the ones who make it something. I can't even believe that I'm dignifying a story broke my TMZ by posting about it... I need a shower.


----------



## DA_sasori (Nov 13, 2008)

This is pulled from the wrestlingobserver. They have an update.

Update on Ortiz/Jameson situation PDF Print E-mail

A few notes from TMZ.com and others:

*Jameson has filed a restraining order against Ortiz

*At last report Ortiz was still in a Huntington Beach, CA, jail and being held on $25,000 bond

*It is believed she claimed Ortiz threw her to the ground, not hit her

*She claimed Ortiz has never physically attacked her before, and "will never again"

*Dana White was quoted by TMZ.com saying that, "We're going to be fair, but we could cut him." He said he wanted to wait until police reports on the case are in. "Other than going on a killing spree, being accused of domestic violence is the worst thing you can have going for you," he said. 

*She was shopping today and was wearing a brace on her right arm and had her kids with her


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.tmz.com/2010/04/26/tito-ortiz-jail-lockup-arrest-photo/

dunno how to add pictures off this site but here he is sitting in jail.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

TMZ sure is all over everything MMA/UFC related these days.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Foose said:


> Tito finally found someone he can beat . . . lol.
> 
> Oh come on now, don't tell me you weren't thinking it!!


lol, I think the nicknames gonna change to "wifebeater".
Also, I can see guys queing up to fight him now,if UFC lets him back.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Shopping? With a brace on her arm? LMFAOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> People over-react, and it's getting tiresome. This isn't a black day for MMA. It's a slow day for news. It'll be front page material for all of ten minutes before something bigger, better, and juicier comes along. Two weeks ago it was Anderson. Forgotten. One week ago it was SF. Forgotten. Now, it's Tito. All were/are a black eye for MMA... we get it. Getting a little tired of the drama queens... yes, it's MMA, but MMA is just like every other sport. Humans. Humans making mistakes. Mistakes which get their fifteen minutes of fame, and somehow, the sport carries on. This is nothing... at least, it should be nothing. People who come on here with illogical rants and ravings about how this will be the downfall of mixed martial arts are the ones who make it something. I can't even believe that I'm dignifying a story broke my TMZ by posting about it... I need a shower.


This! So clear minded!
Just humans making what humans do (shit)!


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Tito, in his cell


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Jamal said:


> Tito, in his cell


Hahah, shocked they could fit his head in there....

I bet someone taught him the real meaning of punishment.....


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope she was worth it bro.

Im bummed cause i like Tito..


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Campaign officially starts.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Jamal said:


> Campaign officially starts.


Good god yes, where can I get one?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

indeed. so. who thinks tito took her down with a double and GnP'ed her into submission.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Just a few quick notes:

· In most states, when an officer responds to a domestic dispute and there is any sign of injury the officer is required by law to make an arrest. 

· TMZ, as well as legit media sources, not only get tips from police sources, they also listen to police scanners and have a pretty good idea of where the famous people live in their area. I used to shoot local news in Orlando and I knew the general area where most stars lived and any call in those areas I would check out. 

· There is a good chance that the “Felony” label was added because of what Tito does for a living. He is a pro-fighter so he is FAR more dangerous with his hands than average joe

· Odds are the charges will either be dropped or lowered to misdemeanor.

· Tito has been released.

· Dana is probably going to drop him again!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Tito was probably dragging her away from her stash of oxy...

Amazing how her "injured" arm is still capable of carrying her kids and household belongings. 

She also seems terribly traumatized smiling in front of the TMZ cameras showing off the kids...

Oh, and since she's so depressed, might as well fly to vegas to party it up...


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Jamal said:


> Hope she was worth it bro.
> 
> Im bummed cause i like Tito..


Jenna Jameson is starting to look like:


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe he made a mistake and take her down. I bet she is pretty good on her back. I think she swept him and mount him easily.

We better expect some exuses.


On a serious note. Hurting women and children in any kind of way is terible. I hate it so much that is hard to describe it. Usually beaters dont hit a face because its visible. They beat to the body. So Jenna could be beaten and we dont se it from pictures.

That shopping stuff seems strange for us but you know.. women use this to not think about bad stuff and get out of depresion. We all have our ways to get out of stress situations, someone go to gym, play call of duty, have sex, drink, whatever. Women usually buy stuff.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/18902/ufc..._campaign=Feed:+mmajunkie+(MMAjunkie.com+Feed)

Thats what happens, Tito you idiot, when you feck with a ladies substance abuse. 



> Former UFC light heavyweight champion Tito Ortiz called a press conference in North Hollywood, Calif., Monday night and said an alleged domestic abuse incident with longtime girlfriend Jenna Jameson was prompted by Jameson's addiction to the prescription opiate OxyContin.
> 
> "Unfortunately, Jenna relapsed this morning and suffered the consequences of that," Chip Matthews, Ortiz's personal lawyer, said at the press conference. "We're here because Tito was trying to help her."
> 
> ...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man a lot of hate going on. I don't dislike em at all, but it's one of those situations where he's set up big time with all sorts of punch lines. I for one think he should sort it out in private cuz things seem like it's getting rough.

1.) Injuries
2.) Off of TUF
3.) Not fighting Chuck
4.) Miscarriage
5.) Latest episode

Guess that's the price of fame being under the microscope.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I knew Jenna was a pyscho bitch. Oxy Contin withdrawals can be tough but to call the cops and press charges is just ridiculous. I was crossing my fingers that Tito is in the right here and right now i think he is.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

A cracked out pornstar getting beat up?

In other news, the sun will come up.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow, this news just made It to the Norways biggest news paper.

Dana wasnt kidding when he said he wanted to take UFC global


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Wow, this news just made It to the Norways biggest news paper.
> 
> Dana wasnt kidding when he said he wanted to take UFC global


Saw it in the Aus papers too

so....Dana wins?


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

MMA-Matt said:


> Saw it in the Aus papers too
> 
> so....Dana wins?


I wouldnt call it win but not that bad imho. More ppl will recognize UFC trademark and this is always better than nothing.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

As much as i can't stand Tito Ortiz, he doesn't strike me as a wife beater?


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

I had heard on the radio this morning about him finding out about Jenna being back on the Oxy. I personally know from my brother what a person addicted to Oxy can do and say in order to keep their addiction.

I'm sorry but I'm betting that Tito stepped in and had something to say about this addiction and Jenna freaked and probably tried to beat his ass and he gets thrown in jail for trying to restrain her...

I feel for him because in the end I'm betting he's being falsely accused.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

even members of jennas family are now siding with Tito.

hopefully he can help her get her shit together and they can get out of the public eye and deal with this as a family

best of luck to both of them


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

If Jenna really is out of her mind on Oxy then I take back alot of what i said but I still don't like Tito and yeah. i dont know i spoke prematurely before now im just gonna sit bakc and wait for this to unfold before I make anymore acusations and or statements about anyone involved.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Would this type of drug addiction do anything to harm pregnancy?


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

> Would this type of drug addiction do anything to harm pregnancy?


Yeah there's very few if any prescription drugs that are OK to take during a pregnancy. My son turns one in a few days and I can clearly remember the doctor giving us a long list of things that my wife could not take. 

The old adage is anything you take, your baby takes.

In this case Jenna (If she was on them during the pregnancy) was giving her children Oxy. 

I personally would like to see something set into law that it is child abuse to take drugs during a pregnancy. Anyone who has had friends who ever did hard drugs know that a pregnancy does not stop the user and therefore the child has a much greater chance of coming out damaged.

A friend of mine from way back has a son who is mentally ill and can't walk because his mother refused to quit drinking, smoking (cigs not pot) and taking pain pills during the pregnancy. She then got him arrested and shipped off to the Navy to keep the child. 

Situations like that upset me greatly. Hopefully Jenna didn't do this during her pregnancy.

And for once... I never thought I'd say this... I side with Tito Ortiz.


----------



## The Answer (Apr 13, 2010)

Ortiz is married to Jameson!? What the, didn't know that LOL!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Interesting, I guess now the rumors of UFC 115 being Liddell v Franklin happening came true, and Randy gets to Tool Toney. Every body wins


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Jenna's dad is supposedly supporting Tito once he knew what was going on, You dont make that kind of statement if its not true because it could really hurt you in the end. It all came down to Jenna relapsing and having a emotional breakdown. Should be interesting once more of the story is told, and if in fact Dana will support Tito if he really didnt do anything.


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

I wonder if this has something to do with him leaving the show. It's possible that maybe someone contacted Tito and informed him that Jenna had relapsed on the Oxy so he left to take care of that and this incident was just another relapse...it would give me probably a little more respect for Tito actually trying to do the family thing.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

War said:


> Yeah there's very few if any prescription drugs that are OK to take during a pregnancy. My son turns one in a few days and I can clearly remember the doctor giving us a long list of things that my wife could not take.
> 
> The old adage is anything you take, your baby takes.
> 
> ...



According to a statement read by Tito's attorney she has been doin em for a year now.

here is the bit from tmz.com - "Tito's attorney Chip Matthews said that Jenna's been battling addiction to the painkiller for more than a year now, and that Tito and family members have been protecting her."

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2010/04/26/tito-...ontin-felony-domestic-violence/#ixzz0mJThgsOd


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Tough situation.

This is why it is critically important to pick the right person to make a family with. It's one of those decisions that you may only get to make once, and if you pick the wrong person, the consequences can be severe. I personally would not have chosen Jenna Jameson to be the mother of my children. I am not excusing Tito though. If he raised his hand to a woman, he's going to have some legal problems.

If you get that angry, you need to walk away. Either you control your anger, or your anger will control you.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Redrum said:


> Tough situation.
> 
> *This is why it is critically important to pick the right person to make a family with. It's one of those decisions that you may only get to make once, and if you pick the wrong person, the consequences can be severe*. I personally would not have chosen Jenna Jameson to be the mother of my children. I am not excusing Tito though. If he raised his hand to a woman, he's going to have some legal problems.
> 
> If you get that angry, you need to walk away. Either you control your anger, or your anger will control you.


:thumbsup: postive repped for reality :thumbsup:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, any guy that raises a hand to woman, even one as vile as Jameson, deserves to be punished. Never cared much for Tito anyways. Wanted to see Rashad beat him again though.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

BlacklistShaun said:


> I wonder if this has something to do with him leaving the show. It's possible that maybe someone contacted Tito and informed him that Jenna had relapsed on the Oxy so he left to take care of that and this incident was just another relapse...it would give me probably a little more respect for Tito actually trying to do the family thing.


If this is the reason why he left I will completely support him. This is coming from someone who hates Tito and thinks leaving the show is a p*ssy thing to do. But family comes first and if he was trying to help her with her addiction then I will be the first to say "Good Job Tito. Way to be a man."

Until of course he hit her... then it is not so manly. But give him a break he is new to it.


----------



## shadowizar (Feb 1, 2009)

fosure said:


> Police were called to the Ortiz / Jameson residence this morning and Jenna was said to have visible injuries. At the time this story was released by TMZ, Ortiz was on his way to Huntington Beach jail in Orange County, CA..
> 
> Update - Jenna Jameson has now stated she will press charges.
> 
> ...



$10 says she whipped his ass and a week from now he'll come up with a lame ass excuse why he lost this fight too!

"I just got over surgery trying to have relevancy added back onto my career. Not to take anything away from Jenna, she fought the good fight, but if I had 2 more weeks to rehab the outcome would've been very different."


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Painkiller addiction explains the skeletal state of her body, anyway.

Some painkillers have an appetite suppressant effect, which is maybe why they seem to be so popular with celebrities.


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

The505Butcher said:


> If this is the reason why he left I will completely support him. This is coming from someone who hates Tito and thinks leaving the show is a p*ssy thing to do. But family comes first and if he was trying to help her with her addiction then I will be the first to say "Good Job Tito. Way to be a man."
> 
> Until of course he hit her... then it is not so manly. But give him a break he is new to it.


Well, we don't know that he hit her yet, that's still to be determined. I dated a chic one time that tried to get me locked up. I found out she was doing something similar and went off on her (yelling, not hitting). Next thing I know she's swinging at me wildly so I just put up my hand to block and she met me forearm to forearm and got a bruise on her arm...she tried to press charges on me saying that I beat her when I never laid a hand on her...

Basically what I'm saying here is let's not forget that *some women* are devious...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

BlacklistShaun said:


> Well, we don't know that he hit her yet, that's still to be determined. I dated a chic one time that tried to get me locked up. I found out she was doing something similar and went off on her (yelling, not hitting).* Next thing I know she's swinging at me wildly so I just put up my hand to block and she met me forearm to forearm and got a bruise on her arm*...she tried to press charges on me saying that I beat her when I never laid a hand on her...
> 
> Basically what I'm saying here is let's not forget that *some women* are devious...


same shit happened to me arguing with my ex, next thing I know i'm blocking punches, she starts yelling and crying accusing me of beating her ass. thankfully she didnt call the cops but she told and showed everyone that would listen to her how I brutally assaulted her forearms.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

a lawsuit war between a famous pornstar and a famous cage fighter. I smell a hit TV show brewin.


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

vilify said:


> same shit happened to me arguing with my ex, next thing I know i'm blocking punches, she starts yelling and crying accusing me of beating her ass. thankfully she didnt call the cops but she told and showed everyone that would listen to her how I brutally assaulted her forearms.


Sorry to hear that bro. I definately know the feeling. Women can be some crazy bitches sometimes. You know what they say about a woman scorn...


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

If you KO them they cant use the phone :thumb02:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

TeamPunishment5 said:


> a lawsuit war between a famous pornstar and a famous cage fighter. I smell a hit TV show brewin.


Vh1's Celebrity Divorce Club.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

ive known a few women that if you dont fight back you might be in the hospital lol


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

pipe said:


> If you KO them they cant use the phone :thumb02:


Yea, until they wake up


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

BlacklistShaun said:


> Yea, until they wake up


Yes but by that time you have them chained in the basement. In all seriousness this is like the worst thing to happen in my opinion because married people with kids are so close and it is hard to just leave.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

alizio said:


> ive known a few women that if you dont fight back you might be in the hospital lol


I've known my fair share of amazons also.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

holy noggin. got these from TMZ . wtf? 


















:confused05::confused05::confused05:


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

You could fit 3 of her heads in his and still have a bit of room!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> A cracked out pornstar getting beat up?
> 
> In other news, the sun will come up.


This is so dark, I love it.

On topic though, after the recent updates it really looks like Tito is in the right here, which is good.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

boney said:


>


God damn it, the size of that man's head, especially in that very picture, is just cartoonish... I mean come on!

(BTW - Free Tito!)


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

the size of titos head makes me think he took steroids at some time in his live. I one of his hats could be a small tent for his kids to say in.


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

One good reason to keep headbutts illegal in MMA...Tito would rule the world.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> God damn it, the size of that man's head, especially in that very picture, is just cartoonish... I mean come on!
> 
> (BTW - Free Tito!)


I agree


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> God damn it, the size of that man's head, especially in that very picture, is just cartoonish... I mean come on!
> 
> (BTW - Free Tito!)


As Goldie loves to say "This man is not human!!!!"


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

BlacklistShaun said:


> One good reason to keep headbutts illegal in MMA...Tito would rule the world.


:laugh:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

As much as I hate Tito, there was never a doubt in my mind that the "victim" was more at fault with this when it involves a burnt out pornstar. Seriously, they're ******* vultures.

Hopefully now she'll get back in the business and give us old school fans that anal scene we've been waiting for. Of course, a little too late and out of her prime, but nothing like an event like this to get her back in the valley for some spare dough.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Hopefully now she'll get back in the business and give us old school fans that anal scene we've been waiting for. Of course, a little too late and out of her prime, but nothing like an event like this to get her back in the valley for some spare dough.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ray02:


----------

